# What do you use to Decompile and Recompile Apks? Apktool, ApkManager, etc..



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm looking to write a tutorial on how to decompile and recompile apk's, since I will later be making tutorials for other mods that require this knowledge. I was just wondering what everyone uses to do their de/recompiling so I can use the most appropriate method for the tutorial.

I personally use Apk Manager because the newer Apk Multi Tool didn't exist when I started modding, and I like the ease of it over just using straight ApkTool commands.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

They're all a wrapper for smali/baksmali, so I just use that as it gets updated the most.


----------



## magnusvisel (Aug 25, 2012)

I used apktool once on my program to see what it looked like, and it was a command line interface, I believe.


----------

